# [SOLVED] No digital output channel on alsamixer

## Rhiakath

Hi there. I have an HDMI connection,  on my laptop, i can get the video out the hdmi channel, but not the sound.

My sound card is as follows:

aplay -l

```

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC268 Digital [ALC268 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

aplay -L

```

default:CARD=Intel

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC268 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

```

lspci -v (snipped)

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cc

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f8400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

```

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                6632  0 

snd_pcm_oss            38256  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15096  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3132  0 

snd_seq_oss            28368  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6808  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50880  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6748  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

fuse                   59264  2 

snd_hda_codec_si3054     5240  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   260172  1 

snd_hda_intel          27784  0 

snd_hda_codec          58056  3 snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8224  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                73824  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

iwlagn                 67864  0 

snd_timer              20520  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    58536  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_si3054,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

uvcvideo               57764  0 

videodev               35312  1 uvcvideo

iwlcore                92264  1 iwlagn

nvidia               9611000  31 

v4l1_compat            13004  2 uvcvideo,videodev

soundcore               6960  1 snd

v4l2_compat_ioctl32    10216  1 videodev

snd_page_alloc          9048  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

joydev                 11072  0 

```

Now, this works beautifully in Windows... but i want linux.  :Smile: 

Can anyone help me with this?

thanks.

----------

## Gankfest

Have you tried:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/DigitalOut

----------

## Rhiakath

ok. just to say....

GENTOO RULES SO F***ING MUCH!!!!!!!!!

ok, so now I have hdmi video + audio output from my media center to my tv.... guys...

Thanks a bunch!

Oh, btw. You can call me stupid. I did not notice I had two sp/dif in alsamixer, so the correct one was muted... so.... everything works! You guys rule!

----------

